# anesthesia CPT code with P modifier



## wmehlhaff (Oct 31, 2017)

Was taught to add the P modifier to the 5 digit anesthesia CPT code if it was a P3 or higher, and the AAPC study guide does indicate to append the P modifier to the code.  However, I just found out that our computer system at work is actually not calculating correctly and the P modifier isn't showing up on the claim(only in the modifier field).  Does anybody bill just the CPT code without the P modifier attached and only put the P modifier in the modifier field, or are you doing both?  Example 01215P3 with modifier QKP3, versus 01215 with modifier QKP3?  TIA!!!


----------



## TAMMY12 (Nov 1, 2017)

We use the P modifier only when the carrier allows it.  It is entered in the second modifier field. 1st modifier is the QK( or whatever is applicable) and second modifier is the P modifier. Some carriers pay additional units.


----------



## wmehlhaff (Nov 1, 2017)

Tammy, in the instances where the carrier does allow the P modifier, do you only report it in the modifier field, or do you also attach it directly to the CPT code?  Wendy


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 1, 2017)

Modifiers always be in the modifier field. No more than 5 digits should be in the CPT/HCPCS code field, otherwise you will likely get denied for invalid code..


----------



## TAMMY12 (Nov 2, 2017)

We do not insert the modifier next to the anesthesia code.  It is placed in the second modifier position.


----------



## wmehlhaff (Nov 3, 2017)

CodingKing said:


> Modifiers always be in the modifier field. No more than 5 digits should be in the CPT/HCPCS code field, otherwise you will likely get denied for invalid code..




Thank you!!!!!  Wendy


----------

